# Has anyone ever seen this??



## bobby_bates (Sep 27, 2014)

I shot this deer a few days ago. As it was coming down the hill, I noticed all these "growths" on it. I decided right away I was not eating it, and to take it out of the herd. 
As I find out the following day, the deer has a virus named "Cutaneous Fibromas", otherwise known as "Deer Warts" to us common folk. Usually, deer develop an immunity to the virus within their first year. According to info on the web, it doesn't affect the meat and is acceptable to eat. I ain't believing it... It is transmittable to other deer through direct contact, so that along reinforces my decision to remove it from the general population.
The Game Warden was kind enough to inform me that I did use up my buck tag for the year. I'm not bitter at all though, I just solidified a permanent hunting spot with the landowner.

***WARNING**
Don't look at these pictures if your within 2 hours of eating!!!


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 28, 2014)

No way I would eat that. No one will. Shoot it and bury it.
Tim


----------



## KMixson (Sep 28, 2014)

I think I will pass right now on eating that. I would have to be awful hungry to eat that. You would be surprised to see what you would eat if you are hungry. I am not talking about not have eaten all day. I am talking about not have eaten this week.


----------



## Keystone (Sep 28, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=367134#p367134 said:


> bobby_bates » Yesterday, 18:33[/url]"]The Game Warden was kind enough to inform me that I did use up my buck tag for the year. I'm not bitter at all though, *I just solidified a permanent hunting spot with the landowner.*



Good for that landowner and you. Similar situation for me many years ago in Germany. What should have been a single hunt turned out to be several years and a great friendship.


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 28, 2014)

they are skin tumors. i think the are "fibromas" dont eat the meat if it has weird growths i.e cancer. the deer in the pic when you skin it the tumors go with it. those masses are only on the hide.


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 28, 2014)

Its pretty common. But it sure looks bad.


----------



## overboard (Sep 28, 2014)

First time I saw anything like that. Interesting! 
I don't think I would want to eat it either. 
Strange they didn't issue another tag, maby the warden would want to eat it!


----------



## onthewater102 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm sure the game warden isn't the one to ask for a new tag - but I'd send the photos in (along with a statement from the warden if he's willing) with a request for a tag to the issuing authority - worst they can say is no, but if you don't ask you won't know.

Good move taking the shot - many would leave that out there to save their precious tag rather than act like a predator (targeting the sick, old &/or lame) "safe" or not I wouldn't eat that either - the growths might not be dangerous, but those things must compromise the immune system to a degree and who knows what else it was then susceptible to.


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2014)

:shock: 

I would pass on eating this one also.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Sep 29, 2014)

Cutaneous fibromas.

Ugly, but completely harmless. They are, as the saying goes, only skin deep. No affect on the meat whatsoever.


----------



## ray55classic (Sep 29, 2014)

Yall are welcome to do whatever you want , but I believe I'll pass. Though it's a good move to stop the line & maybe the further spread of this. You did the right thing. Showing your a responsible hunter interested in more than just todays trophy but the betterment of the herd will solidify a lasting relationship with the landowner , a good lease isn't always easily found. Your landowner has found a good hunter.


----------



## curtdawg88 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have had trail camera pictures of deer with fibromas. Everything I have been taught, or heard, or read says they don't effect the meat, but I just don't know if I could eat the meat knowing it had looked like that. 

Now about the new tags. Fibromas won't take out a deer population like blue tongue or CWD so the state doesn't feel like you did something to protect the entire herd. I would think you would be hard pressed to get a new tag, but no harm in asking.


----------

